# New Gaggia Owner



## DINC (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all

So took a bit of a gamble and grabbed a bargain classic off ebay for £80. It is old and had some scale issues but after a full strip down, descale and clean its working well and looking good!

However, in my naivety I brought a Hario Skerton hand mill to accompany it. With nylon lock nut it does indeed grind well and has produced some good espresso's. But I have seen the error of my ways and after 3 weeks of hand grinding I'm done with it! I now realise that if I want great coffee I will have to get a proper grinder. So the first question here will be, recommendations on grinders? I neither have the space or funds for a nice mazzer









The three I have seen and read good things about:

1 Iberital MC2

2 Ascaso mini or l1

3 Eureka Mignon

Im pretty sure all 3 would be ideal and I see that they do pop up on the for sale section frequently, but for you aficionados, which is best?

Secondly, I have just bought a pressure gauge to fit sometime next week and will adjust the OPV asap. Ive added a rancilio wand and have a VST basket on order also. The logical next upgrade is a PID. Ive seen the auber ones and confident I could fit it but they just seem outrageously expensive!

are there any significantly cheaper alternatives that people could point me towards? I'm all for great coffee and a PID seems to be a sound investment!

Anyway, hopefully you guys can provide some answers for me!

Cheers, Jake


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

PID, Auber one works out the box, this one you have to fiddle with i would imagine to set up, make your mind up based on cost?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271615893521?_trksid=p2060778.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Mignon is gonna be your best choice from those three, but they tend not to come up second hand as often as the MC2, and when they do they get snapped up quickly.

Thought about buying new?

Or even stretching for one of coffeechaps grinders he has in the for sale section?


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

^^ Get that PID and the auber PID document for installing a PID into a Classic and you'll be onto a winner!


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

Here's a really good link to the DIY PID route on the classic. https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19674-DIY-PID-Steam-and-Brew

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19674-DIY-PID-Steam-and-Brew

I did it on mine (cost around £50-60 all in) and paired it with a 2nd hand Eureka Mignon that I got for £190 off the forum. Really happy with the set up and had some great shots from it.https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19674-DIY-PID-Steam-and-Brew

View attachment 11997


----------



## DINC (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah I knew the mignon would probably be the best answer, if I can I will get one. is there much difference between the MC2 and the l1/mini?

thanks for the links guys, those PID's are ridiculously cheap! may be a silly question but do you have to program them at all?

Jake


----------



## hamid22 (Apr 28, 2013)

DINC said:


> Yeah I knew the mignon would probably be the best answer, if I can I will get one. is there much difference between the MC2 and the l1/mini?
> 
> thanks for the links guys, those PID's are ridiculously cheap! may be a silly question but do you have to program them at all?
> 
> Jake


hi can anyone tell me if the gaggia classic makes a decent cup off coffee


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I'm going to say yes, although i'm biased!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

hamid22 said:


> hi can anyone tell me if the gaggia classic makes a decent cup off coffee


Yes its capable of making good coffee if paired with a Decent grinder and has been modded


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

DINC said:


> Yeah I knew the mignon would probably be the best answer, if I can I will get one. is there much difference between the MC2 and the l1/mini?
> 
> thanks for the links guys, those PID's are ridiculously cheap! may be a silly question but do you have to program them at all?
> 
> Jake


I wouldn't call it programming as such, but there are a few settings to alter in various menus before you run an auto tune which handles all of the actual PID settings.


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Long coffee prob not.

Espressos hell yeah, but as most coffees are a variation on espresso yeah.

Mod it.

Opv

Ranchio wand

Unpressurised basket.

Hand grinder

Decent coffee


----------



## DINC (Feb 11, 2015)

I can Confidently say I get a acceptable espresso from my machine. Plus the coffee should, in theory, improve with every improvement to the machine!



NJD1977 said:


> http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?19674-DIY-PID-Steam-and-Brew


 Yeah thanks, I read through that thread you linked, it was incredibly helpful in terms of highlighting "training" the PID and mounting options!

Ps how is the rave coffee? I was just about to order some when I saw it in your picture so thought I would ask


----------



## NJD1977 (Dec 16, 2014)

It was Rave Italian Job and yes it was very nice and good value. Just a very rich, chocolate, nutty espresso, but smooth and very drinkable. Seemed to be very forgiving of any inconsistencies in preparation as well. Got a bag of Mocha Java from them to go at next.


----------

